

Lyapunov Exponents in Haskell: Part 1 - jk4930
http://www.skybluetrades.net/blog/posts/2012/11/01/lyapunov-exponents-1/

======
jk4930
Part 2:

[http://www.skybluetrades.net/blog/posts/2012/11/06/lyapunov-...](http://www.skybluetrades.net/blog/posts/2012/11/06/lyapunov-
exponents-2/index.html)

